# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Streitobjekt "PSA-Test" - Meinungen bei "Maybrit Illner" im ZDF

## wanderfreund

Bei mir als Betroffener, haben die Aussagen von "Ahnungslosen" in der gestrigen Sendung nur Verwunderung hervorgerufen. Ich bin froh, dass es den Test gibt, auch, wenn ich früher anderer Meinung war. Aus Schaden wird man klug - und wenn diese "Früherkennungsverweigerer" einmal erkranken sollten, dann sehen sie es bestimmt auch anders, wie dort zum Ausdruck gebracht. 

wanderfreund Roalnd

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Roland,

nachfolgend eine Ergänzung:

*Prostatakrebs - Früherkennung mit Tücken
*
Unter dieser Überschrift in der Rubrik "Forschung und Wissen" berichtet die neue Apotheken Umschau, dass der PSA-Test seine Schwächen hat, was uns hier im Forum nicht unbekannt ist. Zwei neue Tests würden zusätzliche Informationen bieten. Auch diese Tests; es handelt sich um den PCA3-Test, der samt Arztleistung 300 bis 400  kosten würde, und um den Ergänzungstest "Phi" für "prostate health index", sind im Forum schon ausführlich besprochen worden. Phi kann eine Aussage darüber erbringen, wie aggressiv der Tumor ist. Er kostet zwischen 60 und 150 . Aber auch diese Tests laufen letztlich auf die Entscheidung hinaus, ob für eine weiterführende Diagnostik eine Biopsie anzuraten sei. Also alles in allem, nichts Neues für uns. 

*"Nur der Dumme muß alle Erfahrungen selber machen"*
(Laotse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich bin froh, dass es den Test gibt, ...


Das Problem ist nicht der PSA-Test, sondern der stumpfsinnige Umgang damit.
Wir alle wissen, dass es nicht auf den Wert ankommt, ob "erhöht" oder nicht,
sondern auf die Dynamik. Die ist schwierig zu erkennen, solange der PSA sich
 aus zwei bis drei Quellen zusammensetzt: Aus der gesunden Prostata bzw. 
einer BPH und einem PCa und obendrein womöglich auch noch einer Prostata-
entzündung. Das kriegt man mit einem einzigen Wert nicht auseinandergedröselt.
Es braucht also nicht nur einen PSA-Wert, sondern ein ganzes Früherkennungs-
programm mit mehreren Messungen und auch eine geeignete Methode, mit der 
die Kurve in die einzelnen Anteile zerlegt werden kann. Da gibt es noch einiges 
zu tun, bevor das Screening mehr als Zufallstreffer bringt.

Die Wenigen, die durch den PSA rechtzeitig geheilt wurden, mögen das anders sehen. 
Dazu gehören aber auch viele, die überhaupt keinen Krebs hatten, sondern lediglich
einen "erhöhten" PSA-Wert. Die haben das Gefühl, gerettet worden zu sein, nehmen 
sogar Inkontinenz und Impotenz dankbar hin, sind aber nichts als Opfer einer krassen 
Übertherapie.

Wer hingegen einen metastasierenden, also systemischen, "unheilbaren" Krebs hat, 
hatte den ohnehin schon lange bevor dessen PSA-Anteil aus dem Rauschen von 
BPH et al. auftauchte. Mit der "Früh"- oder eben Zu-spät-Erkennung weiss man dann 
eben früher vom Krebs. Der Lebensqualität ist das nicht wirklich zuträglich, und ob 
eine Lebensverlängerung resultiere, ist auch noch fraglich.




> Seu pluris hiemes seu tribuit Iuppiter ultimam,
> quae nunc oppositis debilitat pumicibus mare
> Tyrrhenum, sapias, vina liques et spatio brevi
> spem longam reseces. Dum loquimur, fugerit invida
> aetas: *carpe diem*, quam minimum credula postero.
> 
> Ganz gleich, ob Jupiter dir noch weitere Winter zugeteilt hat oder ob dieser jetzt,
> der gerade das Tyrrhenische Meer an widrige Klippen branden lässt, dein letzter ist,
> sei nicht dumm, filtere den Wein und verzichte auf jede weiter reichende Hoffnung!
> ...


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

Kompliment "Konrad" ein sehr gutes Statement über "Sinn- und Unsinn" des PSA-Screenings, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Deine  Einstellung zu diesem Thema überrascht mich eigentlich ein wenig. Bin ich doch immer davon ausgegangen, dass Du zu den reaktionären Verfechter des PSA-Screenings und überhaupt, ohne jegliche Reflektion, gehörst.

Tja, manchmal kann "auch ich" irren. (kl. Scherz am Rande)

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LudwigS

> Die Wenigen, die durch den PSA rechtzeitig geheilt wurden, mögen das anders sehen. 
> Dazu gehören aber auch viele, die überhaupt keinen Krebs hatten, sondern lediglich
> einen "erhöhten" PSA-Wert. Die haben das Gefühl, gerettet worden zu sein, nehmen 
> sogar Inkontinenz und Impotenz dankbar hin, sind aber nichts als Opfer einer krassen 
> Übertherapie.
> Hvielemi


Zur Ehrenrettung des PSA sei gesagt, dass ohne Krebsnachweis durch Biopsie, also Sichtüberprüfung von Prostatagewebe durch einen Pathologen, normalerweise gar keine Krebstherapie eingeleitet wird.
Wer also durch eine Krebstherapie geheilt wurde, hatte auch Krebs - wenn nicht der Pathologe, was selten vorkommt,  durch einen Artefakt getäuscht wurde. Deshalb ist es nicht verkehrt, nochmal einen zweiten auf das Biopsiematerial schauen zu lassen.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## wanderfreund

@ wanderfreund _"...nur Verwunderung hervorgerufen..."_

Damit meine ich meine persönliche Auffassung zur den Äußerungen von Wisschenschaftlern (ohne Anführungszeichen) in dieser Sendung. Die Verteufelung des PSA-Test als eines der möglichen Erkennungsmerkmale einer Prostataerkrankung, darf doch nicht so weit führen, dass am nächsten Tag in der Presse steht: PSA-Test führt zu Inkontinenz und Impotenz! In dieser Sendung behauptet ein Wissenschaftler, der Früherkennung für sich ablehnt: Von 20 Urologen wissen 18 nichts mit den Wirkungen des PSA-Test anzufangen! Ich hoffe, der Risikoforscher wird niemals Risikopatient in Sachen Prostata und gerät an einen dieser von ihm zitierten Urologen.
 @ Hvielmi: _"...viele, die überhaupt keinen Krebs hatten, sondern lediglich
einen "erhöhten" PSA-Wert. Die haben das Gefühl, gerettet worden zu sein, nehmen 
sogar Inkontinenz und Impotenz dankbar hin, sind aber nichts als Opfer einer krassen 
Übertherapie._"
Wer operiert ohne Nachweis eines Karzinoms, nur auf der Grundlage eines PSA-Wertes? Das kann ich mir eigentlich von keinem Arzt, der den Eid des Hippokrates geleistet hat, vorstellen. Diese "Ärzte" sollten aufgrund einer Körperverletzung angeklagt werden. 

Aufklärung des Patienten, lässt sich immer leicht sagen. Aber wie erreiche  ich die Menschen dafür? Mit solchen flachen fachlichen Diskussionen, wie in o. a. Sendung (einschließlich der Ausführungen des Vorstandsvorsitzenden des  Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrums (DKFZ), Herr Prof. Dr. Dr.. hc Otmar Wiestler)
bestimmt nicht!

der nicht streitsüchtige

wanderfreund Roland, der ohne PSA-Test wahrscheinlich schon mit spürbahren Metastasen durch die Welt wandern würde!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Kompliment "Konrad" ein sehr gutes Statement über "Sinn- und Unsinn" des PSA-Screenings, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


Lieber Konrad,

mit dieser Aussage von Helmut möchte ich mich auch anfreunden. So verständlich, noch dazu aus der Feder eines sog. Laien, habe ich es noch nie auseinanderklabüstert bekommen. Dein lesenswerter Text wäre es sogar wert, in Ralfs Sammlung von besonderen Berichten Berücksichtigung zu finden.

*"Man soll Denken lehren, nicht Gedachtes"*
(Cornelius Gurlitt) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... der ohne PSA-Test wahrscheinlich schon mit spürbahren Metastasen durch die Welt wandern würde!


Ja so ist das:
Den Einen bringt der PSA-Test was, den anderen nur wenig oder nichts, weil der Krebs eben schon rund 30 Verdoppelungszeiten vor dem klinischen Nachweis von Metastasen diese gebildet hatte.
Nicht der PSA-Test ist schlecht in der Früherkennung, sondern der Umgang mit ihm.
Wenn man die 4ng/ml als erhöht bezeichnet, und daraus ableitet, es müsse biopsiert und dann auch gleich operiert werden, wenn ein Gleason Score von 2+3 oder mehr vorliege, übersieht man, dass so ein Krebs nur dann gefährlich wird, wenn er über eine entsprechende Dynamik verfügt. Wächst der mit einer VZ von drei Jahren oder mehr, sieht das wohl aus wie Krebs, wirkt sich aber eher aus wie eine BPH, vor allem bei den meistbetroffenen älteren Jahrgängen.
Gerade bei tiefen Gleason-Scores ist daher die wahre Dynamik unter Berücksichtigung der auch vorhandenen BPH-Dynamik zu ermitteln und gegebenenfalls dem Patienten die Aktive Überwachung vorzuschlagen.
Eine OP ohne genügende Ermittlung des Wachstums IST mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit Körperverletzung.

Nochmals: Ich lehne den PSA als Mittel zur Früherkennung nicht ab, stelle aber die stumpfsinnige Anwendung von Schwellenwerten in Frage und weise darauf hin, dass die Früherkennung nur jenen hilft, deren Krebs SCHON nachgewiesen werden kann, und die NOCH keine Metastasierung durchgemacht haben. Das trifft wohl zu auf einen Teil der vielen Betroffenen mit mittleren Gleason-Graden, bei denen der Nachweis der PSA-Dynamik ein leichtes sein dürfte.

Die Entscheidung, den PSA messen zu lassen, ist also nicht ein "mal gugge", sondern bedarf eines Protokolls mit mehreren Messungen und einer dynamischen Auswertung. Sowas wird von Urologenseite bisher noch nicht angeboten.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Konrad,

es ist genau so, wie Du es beschreibst! Ich habe dies bereits seit 2008 so gehandhabt, wie in meinem Bericht bei "myprostate" zu ersehen, ohne von Deinen Erkenntnissen gewusst zu haben. Leider lesen hier im Forum meist nur irgendwie Betroffene und dann oft auch noch zu spät, um eigene Entscheidungen zu treffen. Noch einmal: *Die falschen Informationen  des Patienten* *aus den Medien durch solche Beiträge, wie von mir o. a., stört mich!*
Hier scheint das aber  auf taube Ohren zu stoßen. Aber, wir haben ja Meinungsfreiheit, auch wenn die verbreitete Meinung Schaden herbeiführen kann.
Plaudern wir weiter - oder lassen es sein! Deshalb ja wohl auch die Plauderecke.

Auf Grund des Sch...wetters und des erhöhten Vorlagenverbrauchs nicht wandernder
"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@wanderfreund:

auch ich habe auch den ZDF-Beitrag gesehen. Die Aussagen über das PSA-Screening waren unzureichend. Gemacht wurden diese im Kontext einer Einmalmessung etc. Für den Zuschauer erweckte dies den Eindruck, dass ein erhöhter PSA-Wert mit einem Krebsgeschehen, und anschliessender RPE einhergeht.
Von PSA-Dynamik usw., sowie ein kleiner Exkurs, wie von Konrad dargestellt, hätte dem männlichen Zuschauer etwas mehr Aufklärung vermittelt. Es war eben eine ZDF-Abendunterhaltungssendung, platt, banal, und nichtssagend. So wie die eingeladenen Sudio-Gäste, bis auf den Arzt für Allgemeinmedizin.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## wanderfreund

Danke Helmut für die Meinungsäußerung!

Ich dachte schon, mein "Geschreibsel" versteht überhaupt keiner. Nun kann ich wieder ruhiger schlafen 
.
Gruß Roland

----------


## helmut.a.g.

"Den seinen gibt`s der Herr im schlafe...!"

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

"wieder mal ein Ups.., "Den_ " Seinen"_...natürlich...mus immer an Konrad denken...

Helmut

----------


## wanderfreund

Ups!: Soeben 3 : 0 für  Bayern. Im Sport gewinnen doch öfter die Besseren. Wenn es doch überall so wäre! und noch zwei *Ups.."* im *"Schlaf"* und Hvielmi braucht vielleicht kein "mus" (Mus im Sinne von Apfelmus), sondern "*muss". 
Es macht Spaß, Korinthen zu kacken und Eure Beiträge zu lesen!*
Inzwischen 3 : 1 und noch 1/4 Stunde zu spielen.

Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

Noch 'ne Korinthe: 

3:2 und noch wenige Minuten für die 3:3 Korinthe.

Hvielemi

Nachtrag:
Es blieb bei den Korinthen.
Tolle Verlängerung!

----------


## wanderfreund

Fast Recht gehabt!!! Wenn man kurz vor Schluss  nicht weiss, wo das Tor ist, dann war's das eben!

----------


## Josef

*Urologen läuten in Dresden neue Runde der PSA-Diskussion ein

*Prostatakrebs, ja/nein? PSA 2,5 mit 50 J., trotzdem verkrebste Prostata? PSA 10 mit 60 J., watchful waiting, .....?!?
Verdoppelungszeit: Ist das nicht eher etwas für Männer bereits ohne Prostata?   :L&auml;cheln: 
Gute bildgebende Untersuchung, z. B. http://www.krebsforum.at/index.php?t...15639#msg15639 
und DNA-Bildzytometrie von einer evtl. Stanzung laut http://www.krebsforum.at/index.php?board=578.0
und das ganze, wenn der Uro-Professor sagt ...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE7d2RASVpg

zurück nach Dresden: http://www.journalmed.de/newsview.php?id=40894


PS.: Bitte kann man vom Beitrag im ZDF, noch etwas mehr als 1 min ansehen?
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haupt...4ren-PSA-Tests
bitte an: info@krebspatienten.at

----------


## wanderfreund

Hier kann man die ganze Sendung sehen.

Gruß Roland

----------


## Hopeless

Danke für den Link!!!

----------

